# How safe to work in the south of Iraq?



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi I come here in dubai since 1 month, I was supposed to work here in the home office, but the project manager has decided that I will be more useful to be based on our project at the south of irak, actually I’ll stay in a camp with heavy security assured and after some googling it seems that the area is relatively stable, I know it is perhaps a crazy move, but at the same time, I need this position for my CV, so if you have experience working in irak, how safe it is ?

PS: the camp will have some western nationalities so the security is very tight.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

For what it's worth, we've been working in Northern Iraq (Kurdistan) for 18 months now with no security issues whatsoever. We've been told we're not to go to the south (Basra) even though we've got plenty of work lined up there. I wouldn't do it, and I've been to some hairy places.


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

In the first place if I know before, I would never come, now I am kind of in a trap, i resigned from my job back home, in my contract there is no housing allowance in Dubai so I can’t bring my wife, i am living in the company guest house (a very decent hotel) so the only way to have a reasonable rotation to home is to work in site, and the point is I need the first expat experience in my CV otherwise recruiting agencies don’t consider it at all.


----------

